# how to temporarily make file system writable?



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I've Zippered a DirecTiVo and everything is going great except I want to add some files but not in the var directory tree and don't know how to set file creation permissions.

If I telnet to the TiVo and try this:

mkdir -p /somedirname

the return is:

mkdir: cannot create directory '/somedirname': Read-only file system

The var tree is sometimes wiped clean so I don't want to put files there.

How can a new directory be created and left open for ftp transfer of files into it then write protection reenabled?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

rw

when you're finished

ro

If for some reason that shortcut was not installed:

mount -o remount,rw /

and

mount -o remount,ro /


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Woohoo! It works. thanks.


----------



## BradJohnson (May 30, 2002)

Yeah don't forget that remount ro though, can screw things up bad.


----------

